# vomiting



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

would someone give me a little advice please ,my P's vomited last night and i did not know about it till this morning when i turned on the light to find 3 fish gasping for air and my beloved one eye floating upside down really struggling to breathe, now this isn't the first time they have been sick over the years (i mean vomited) but i have always caught whats happened and got the water out and fresh in , however this time they have been in the same water overnight 6/7 hrs . it took me 2 secs to wrk out they had puked and started to take water out of a 130 us gallon tank while trying to put fresh in at the same time to dilute the tank water, (really smelly and milky)and try to hold one eye in front of the powerhead (11"+ red)to try and force oxygen round his gills then removed 60% of the water , this seemed to work so far, he is upright and feels much more in control of where he is going ,(i cant push him over on his side ) but his breathing is much much more heavy than the rest taking into account of what they have just been through. so is there any chance of blood poisoning , liver damage , etc and should i use any salt ,melafix etc. i really dont what to lose any of these guys i have had them a long time , as im sure most on here would understand . many thanks 
si


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Post your water parameters. Puking fish didn't cause what you're describing. You've probably got serious water quality issues.


----------



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> Post your water parameters. Puking fish didn't cause what you're describing. You've probably got serious water quality issues.


sorry i should have made that clear . nothing wrong with my water mate tested the day before . +im no slacker when it come to my fish fella .and weekly water change's/test's are like religion in this house. so i have to respectfully dissagre with you fella ,sorry its deffo puke related ,all i want to no is can i /have i done any long term damage and if there was a possability of that .
ps. he seems fine this morning but as said i was worried about any long term damage as swimming in puke and stomach acids for 7 hrs cant be healthy
thanks 
si


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Do you check your ph as well?
Maybe the ph keept shifting!

It could also be that he doesn't like the food or his stomach can't take it.

My elong only eats white fish, if I feed him anything else he'll either play with it or eat it but later on puke it out. If it's something like that try feeding your fish something else!


----------



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

need_redz said:


> Do you check your ph as well?
> Maybe the ph keept shifting!
> 
> It could also be that he doesn't like the food or his stomach can't take it.
> ...


sorry for late reply i have been hit with a stomach bug myself ....anyway day 3 now and all is back to normal , i did check my PH before this and all was fine. there food is always good and varied(they eat better than me ) i just dont know what caused it to happen . the only thing i did notice is that they wolfed down there food a lot quicker that usual , now they eat twice a week but never on the same days (i think if you have to much of a routine with these fish and it changes thats when things have a higher chance of going wrong , maybe im wrong but i seems like that). anyway thanks for the help .
si.


----------

